# Tach/Hour Meter on sale!



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For anyone interested in one of these Tach/Hour Meter combo units: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPower...cAAOSwsZhcVlxC

Looks like there's a "today only" coupon code for 15% Off: PSAVETODAY

That would bring it down to $16.99


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

49.05 charge for USPS international priority mail shipping to Canada for a $19.99 item.
sigh....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

hahahaha i was thinking the same thing when i saw the shipping cost. nice looking little tach but not worth the $100 it would cost by the time it got here lol.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

However, what gives, I placed a order on amazon.ca , was shipped feb 19, 2019, for the same model from Racing Power Sports, item 27.32 plus shipping of 19.54. all Canadian funds for a total of 46.86, already installed on my HS924???????. Now when I go to buy the same item again it shows the same price as I said above.... Crazz, check out amazon.ca!!!!!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In the U.S. shipping is free.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

contender said:


> However, what gives, I placed a order on amazon.ca , was shipped feb 19, 2019, for the same model from Racing Power Sports, item 27.32 plus shipping of 19.54. all Canadian funds for a total of 46.86, already installed on my HS924???????. Now when I go to buy the same item again it shows the same price as I said above.... Crazz, check out amazon.ca!!!!!


thanks but i don't think i would be willing to spend $47 on a tach for a small engine. it does definitely show how you got to look around sometimes especially when buying online. shipping/tax/duty has killed many deals for me. heck even tax/duty has screwed me over especially when warranty replacement parts show up and your expected to pay that.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

ya, long fingers in all our pockets.... I had a similar but cheap Asian one, but I wanted one that could be portable cause I dabble a bit in Honda track machines and actually sold one today and the guy wanted to see the rpm readings, which I described as just being a guide line, but he seemed satisfied anyway.... Your snow disappearing in O V?? , here in Maryhill, I had to use the past blow landing area to get enough for the guy today to check out the HS1128 blowing the afternoon soggy stuff....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i got one of them cheap one somewhere also and it does the job when needed definitely cheap made. 

still quite a bit of snow kicking around but should likely be gone by Thursday night lol. there is still enough snow on my lawn to test a blower if i did decide to sell it.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks on the snow report....


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been needing one for quite a while. I now have one on the way (hopefully). Thank you tabora


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

contender said:


> However, what gives, I placed a order on amazon.ca , was shipped feb 19, 2019, for the same model from Racing Power Sports, item 27.32 plus shipping of 19.54. all Canadian funds for a total of 46.86, already installed on my HS924???????. Now when I go to buy the same item again it shows the same price as I said above.... Crazz, check out amazon.ca!!!!!


Ordered up a similar product (Hardline) from the local Honda power sports dealer and the canbuck price was about the same. Arrived the next day. I like to support local biz wherever possible, especially if they can ballpark a price that's comparable to the interweb retail goliaths.


----------



## honda mass (Mar 10, 2019)

How accurate are the rpms?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

honda mass said:


> How accurate are the rpms?


It's an induction-read unit, so as long as you do 1/2 dozen wraps around the spark wire and anchor both ends with a cable tie, it seems to be dead on.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

contender said:


> However, what gives, I placed a order on amazon.ca , was shipped feb 19, 2019, for the same model from Racing Power Sports, item 27.32 plus shipping of 19.54. all Canadian funds for a total of 46.86, already installed on my HS924???????. Now when I go to buy the same item again it shows the same price as I said above.... Crazz, check out amazon.ca!!!!!


Canada has, and always had an import tariff on USA made items, sometimes they call it a "Duty Fee". The USA supposedly does not have that against Canada or Mexico, Mexico also has it against the USA. 
NAFTA was supposed to do away with those tariffs against us in the USA and Mexico and Canada, but it never did do away with those Duty Fees, they just changed the name of it from Duty to Tariff or Tariff to Duty, whichever worked for them. Every time I buy something from Canada I get rocked with that extra "Fee" that was supposed to be done away with from the NAFTA agreement.
Canada and Mexico charges it to their own people and people in the USA, but the USA does not charge them, they are the ones adding on the extra charges, The USA isn't. NAFTA was supposed to put a stop to that but it didn't. We don't charge them the extra fee, they charge themselves.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

ST1100A, just to clarify my post, I did not pay any import fees/tariffs/duty, on the tach order..... I paid the cost, the seller was charging plus postage to Canada, but in Canadian funds which I stated in my post. The item was ordered on Amazon Canada, from Racingpowersports in the USA.

But if the item is around $75-$100, I take a good chance of paying the additional fee.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

*tach*

I now have one, but don't plan on installing it because I have 3 single lung engines and will be using it only to set maximum throttle positions. 
but I see nothing in the instructions about turning it off. Does it do auto shut off ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine keep their displays on constantly. I gather that's how most of them work.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I got this $6.99 one from China VIA amazon. Worked all winter with no issues.

easy install. No cut wires.

Seems like its not available right now though.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0747KPYMT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

